# TOP 27 aquascaping IAPLC (ADA) 2009



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

We can see here:

http://acuariorosa.wordpress.com/2009/10/18/top-27-acuarios-del-iaplc-ada-fotos-robadas/

Regards!


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Actual shots see here:
http://www.aquasaigon.org/sacrum/showthread.php?p=24862#post24862

or here
http://thuysinh.org/forum/showthread.php?p=22186#post22186

Welcome !!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome, thank you for the links! And congrats to Vietnam for making a powerful appearance this year.


----------



## dollface (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't wait for some clear shots of 1 and 4. 

Vertical forrest like driftwood scapes seems to be a trend this year, or is it just me?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you very much Tien!

here you can see all the aquariums I've been finding on the web:

http://acuariorosa.wordpress.com/2009/10/22/the-international-aquatic-plants-layout-contest-2009/

Regards!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the links Pereiro. Really inspiring.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

the forests are so trendy it almost to trendy yet i want one lol....my new 28 bow?


----------

